# Finishing Off-Angle Ceiling Peeks



## Syd (9 mo ago)

I need to finish this ceiling in the top floor of a house that the carpenter recently boarded. It's essentially a small square room with a dormer on each side and all the wonky angles on the ceiling (inside and outside corners) all meet in the middle. The corners are all off-angle and a lot of the boards have a pretty significant gap between them. 
This will be a cool ceiling but HOW do I make this look good?

I was thinking I should maybe pre-fill the crap out of them with some durabond 90 then perhaps use some CGC straight-flex corner bead, set that with the quickset and then finish with CGC lite line. Does that make sense? Does anyone have any tips or ideas?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

yes, thats how i would do it.

make sure you are familiar with the bending of strait-flex or it can lift on you. basically, inside corners need pre bent at more of an angle and outsides need bent less. that stuff has memory to an extent. if your an old hand at it though you know what i mean.


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

tell him to trim out with wood. guaranteed to crack if taped.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

I'd prefill and set the flex-bead with Taping Compound (yellow) at the same time. You'll find the lines don't always meet perfectly and you have to slide/lift the flex-bead into hollow spots to intersect.


----------



## Syd (9 mo ago)

Okay sounds good! Thanks


----------



## curryernie54 (9 mo ago)

Piece of cake


----------

